# Inlay bushing and bit help



## parrothead127 (Jan 30, 2010)

Could any of you fine gentlemen lead me in the right direction to purchase an inlay bushing and bit set. I will be using on a Porter Cable router, and would prefer a set with a 1/4" bit rather than the 1/8". Someone a while back posted where to buy, it was on a website I had never heard of (not one of the big sites like Rockler) I thought I bookmarked the site, but guess I didn't.
Thank you in advance for your help.
Scott


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

parrothead127 said:


> Could any of you fine gentlemen lead me in the right direction to purchase an inlay bushing and bit set. I will be using on a Porter Cable router, and would prefer a set with a 1/4" bit rather than the 1/8". Someone a while back posted where to buy, it was on a website I had never heard of (not one of the big sites like Rockler) I thought I bookmarked the site, but guess I didn't.
> Thank you in advance for your help.
> Scott



Hi Scott,

Welcome to the forum.

The Oak Park inlay kit uses a 1/4" bit.
Oak Park Enterprises Ltd.: Catalogue


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Scott

You can get one from Lee, it's made to use the 1/4" router bit  at the right price and it's for the PC routers ( 1 3/16") unlike the one from OP..

Inlay Sets - Lee Valley Tools

==


parrothead127 said:


> Could any of you fine gentlemen lead me in the right direction to purchase an inlay bushing and bit set. I will be using on a Porter Cable router, and would prefer a set with a 1/4" bit rather than the 1/8". Someone a while back posted where to buy, it was on a website I had never heard of (not one of the big sites like Rockler) I thought I bookmarked the site, but guess I didn't.
> Thank you in advance for your help.
> Scott


----------



## knotheadswoodshed (Dec 11, 2010)

I like the Whiteside Inlay kit myself


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

The underlying concept of the inlay kits (guide bushing + collar to shift the cutting position of the bit) can also be scaled up to cover other routing requirements.

Woodworker's Supply has sets of "over-sized" inlay bushings and collars (would that be a "megalay"?):

FIVE PIECE BRASS INLAY BUSHING SET

They also sell a centering accessory that is larger than most, and handy with larger guide bushings:

ROUTER BUSHING ALIGNMENT KIT


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

*Self built bush*

I have access to a metal turning lathe and taps and dies. I made my own template inlay bush for a 1/4" bit and installed it on one of my brass PC type guide bushes. Using this has greatly reduced the time taken by my original 1/8" MCLS set. The corners are a greater radius though.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi Scott:

I'm definitely not in the "fine gentlemen" department but I'll stick my neck out anyway.



parrothead127 said:


> Could any of you fine gentlemen lead me in the right direction to purchase an inlay bushing and bit set. I will be using on a Porter Cable router, and would prefer a set with a 1/4" bit rather than the 1/8". Someone a while back posted where to buy, it was on a website I had never heard of (not one of the big sites like Rockler) I thought I bookmarked the site, but guess I didn't.
> Thank you in advance for your help.
> Scott


You have two<<< three philosophies when it comes to bushings and guides.

1. Porter-Cable "standard" is 1 3/16" with a 1 3/8" counterbore in brass with a brass ring nut.

2. "The Router Workshop/OakPark" standard at 1 1/2" through bore and a 1 3/4" counterbore also sold by LeeValley but in a limited number of sizes.

3. everyone else, including manufacturer's "standards" which, when made of steel, can actually be dangerous, and a wide variety of attachment methods. There's a reason "The Router Workshop" boys use brass with brass ring nut. They learned.

There are also metric sizing and some of our members widely support the 40mm guide bushing.

The Oak Park website sells 18 different sizes of brass guides for bit sizes from 1/8" to 1 1/2" in 1/16" and 1/8" increments (over 1"). 

The inlay set is merely a standard guide with a collar that can be added as needed.

However, now you get into "philosophy" and your first introduction into the world of routers. You need to use the Oak Park baseplate with your router in order to use the over-sized bushings. If you subscribe to any other style of router, there is a good bet you'll have to buy a supplementary baseplate anyway.

If you purchase the Porter-Cable philosophy, your visibility will be limited unless you make your own, clear, baseplate, hence the oversized guides. 

That said, the OakPark baseplate comes in two sizes, 11" square and 7" square and is available configured for most routers. I don't know where you'll find baseplates to convert your router to Porter Cable.

You can't use the OakPark baseplate with proprietary tables but then, you can't use the other baseplates with the OakPark table either. So, you either subscribe to the Oak Park philosophy and commit your dollars and learning to it or you chose another "system" and commit your dollars to it. Personally, I use the OakPark because I can make most of it myself.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

How about a 3/8" router bit, for a quick job of the inlay. and it's only 20.oo.

Inlay Bushing 3/8"


Just a note.....if you make your own base plate why not use it for both sizes, the PC type and the OP type, by using the HF or MLCS plate you can have the best of both worlds very easy job to do..
Plus with a quick snap you are setup to use one or the other plus a nice way to get to the locking ring nut...

Just a note :::::
Your best buy on the bigger guides ,same as the OP but just less money .
see below
http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?c=&p=41778&cat=1,43000,51208
http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=51152&cat=1,43000,51208,51152

http://www.leevalley.com/en/hardware/search.aspx?c=&action=n

=========


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Harbor Freight has the PC style 1/8th inlay bushing set for $9.99...

Search results for: 'inlay bushing'


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Ralph Barker said:


> The underlying concept of the inlay kits (guide bushing + collar to shift the cutting position of the bit) can also be scaled up to cover other routing requirements.
> 
> Woodworker's Supply has sets of "over-sized" inlay bushings and collars (would that be a "megalay"?):
> 
> ...


Hi Ralph - I've been to this site before and this one is very confusing to me. They refer to "guide bushings" and "template guides". Are the template guides something that can also be called an "offset ring"? To me, that is a ring that fits on a guide already installed to change the offset. I wouldn't mind have a set that includes the 7/8" and some of the larger ones but can't quite figure out what it is they have nor can I find any continuity in the price list/order area
I suppose I can make some if I get in a pinch.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

Note the router base is being used as well in a pocket hole template..to use the big bit and guide without a stem on it...

=====



jschaben said:


> Hi Ralph - I've been to this site before and this one is very confusing to me. They refer to "guide bushings" and "template guides". Are the template guides something that can also be called an "offset ring"? To me, that is a ring that fits on a guide already installed to change the offset. I wouldn't mind have a set that includes the 7/8" and some of the larger ones but can't quite figure out what it is they have nor can I find any continuity in the price list/order area
> I suppose I can make some if I get in a pinch.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Mike

What ID and OD are your collar, please?

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

0.871" OD. 0.375" ID. Guide bush 0.369" OD. 0.287" ID. Give or take an inch. The Bush is part of a Silverline set.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Doing the maths. 0.871-0.369=0.502/2=0.250=1/4". Using a 1/4" cutter. Must do the sums on Bob's setup. Or big guide bush and small guide bush combo with largish cutters?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

If anyone has the 3/8" one from work shop supply ,please post the sizes of both items ( ID and OD on both .0000? x 0000? ) I would like to make one  I think all I need is the off ring size will do the trick.. I'm thinking it is on a 1/2" guide and by 1 3/8" OD but not 100 % sure. 


Thanks

Bj

========

Inlay Bushing 3/8"


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Mike Wingate said:


> 0.871" OD. 0.375" ID. Guide bush 0.369" OD. 0.287" ID. Give or take an inch. The Bush is part of a Silverline set.


Thanks Mike. I've the same set and a 1/4" solid carbide up cutter. 

Cheers

Peter


----------

